# Shaker End Table



## Hollyfeld (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm taking a 12 week course on basic woodworking and we are building a Shaker End Table. I will document the course and my progression in this thread.

The teacher is great and the other students range from still in High School to many years retired. 

The teacher mentioned that every dimension needed to make this table is on the plans. The legs for the table are tapered, but I don't see a dimension about the taper. Is there something I am missing?

Last night we cut our first practice mortise and tenon joints using a router jig for the mortise and router with a rabbet bit for the tenon. We will be cleaning up these cuts with hand chisels.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

The legs usually taper from 1-1/2" down to 1".


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a classic project. I built one myself based off of plans in a shaker furniture how to book. I think the tapers were more like 1.5" down to 3/4. The taper element and the bevel of the underside of the top from 3/4 to 1/2 are key elements to this style in my opinion. I posted some pics on this forum if you're interested: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/shaker-side-table-37451/

I used old pine that was once sheething for my house. It was pulled off during an addition. My only modifcation was to cut the height down so it was flush with my couch arms. This is a very cool project. I learned a ton doing it.


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

Cherry and Lacewood. Reveal around drawer is 1/8". Don't make that mistake. Should be smaller


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

The 1/8" reveal gives it a different look that I like and the lacewood is beautiful.


----------



## Hollyfeld (Jan 15, 2013)

Week 3:

Last night I created my first lapped dovetail on some scrap wood. We were simulating the top and bottom stretchers for the table front. The tenon for the bottom stretcher came out nice too.



















We used a table saw to remove the wood from under the dovetail, then used a bandsaw and chisels to create the dovetail and clean them up.

I finished up the practice mortise and tenon I created last week. The fit is nice and snug. The tenon was created with a router and the blowout nags me, but it's a practice piece and will correct for the blowout when it comes time to make the actual side apron for the table. The mortise was created on a router jig with movable arms that allow the wood to move forward and back, as well as left and right. The mortise was then cleaned up and made square with chisels.










Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like you are getting a great start. I love Shaker and have a house full of it. Including the project your building. As to the taper on the legs. Go with what looks good. Go with how it's drawn on the plan. The size isn't really that important if it doesn't look like a redesign or change of plan.

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

FYI I always use the standard beige masking tape to tape off router rabbets. Really helps keep the "Blow Outs" to a minimum.


----------



## Hollyfeld (Jan 15, 2013)

It's been a few weeks since my last post. Two weeks ago we finished up the practice classes and started working on the table. Last night I completed the mortise and tenons on the legs and aprons and I started the dovetail for the top stretcher. It was noticebly calming when chiseling the final fit for the M&T. Taking off juuuuuust a little at a time until they fit nice and snug. 










I was BSing with the teacher at the end of class one night and mentioned my goal of making my own kitchen cabinets. He told me some things about the process and asked me questions about my ideas and we went back and forth for a few. Gave me some pointers on where to get wood and what wood to use and it was all encouraging. What a great teacher.

Edit - I'm thinking this thread should be in the "Project Showcase" sub-forum? I won't be upset if an admin moves it.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you tell us a little about the course? Who's offering it, etc.
Thanks


----------



## Hollyfeld (Jan 15, 2013)

daveinjersey said:


> Can you tell us a little about the course? Who's offering it, etc.
> Thanks


Hey daveinjersey, I'm in jersey too and so is the class. The class is at the Morris County Technical School in Denville.

"Learn the fundamental woodworking skills such as joinery, setups and various fabrication techniques while constructing a beautiful shaker style nightstand of solid oak. Students use different machines, portable power tools as well as hand tools common to the home workshop. Beginners as well as experts are welcome. Materials included."

We have used table saws, radial arm saws, several routers, bandsaws, chisels, rasps, etc. Gets better every week.

http://www.ssreg.com/mcvts/classes/description.asp?id=59235


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

As for the taper, the info is on the drawing you posted. The top is 1.5" as stated. Measure that with any scale that works. Now measure the width of the bottom of the leg using the same scale.

If for example the scale I use tells me the top 1.5" = 1/2", and the bottom width = 5/16", then your bottom width SHOULD be 1.5/w = .5/.3125, or w= .9375 (15/16").


----------

